# Any Denver eMTB Rides here?



## Rockymtnwhalen (Mar 9, 2018)

Greetings!

I bought a Turbo Levo last month so I'm looking for others on the front range with e-Bikes to ride with. Anyone from Denver in this group?


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Just poach.
No one will notice.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I think Jeffco is allowing e-bikes on a trial basis now? Otherwise most of the front range is off limits, I think (ie USFS or BLM land, and I know Boulder county doesn't allow them on their property either). If you venture into the high country don't even bother bringing it - all USFS property everywhere. 

Why not just ride with folks on normal bikes who like similar music/food/beer/trails? There are loads of fun trails in Jeffco, strike up a conversation with someone at the trailhead or when they're stopped taking a break, make some friends, ride with 'em!

-Walt


----------

